# New XDm-9mm



## XDM9mm (Feb 12, 2014)

I went to the local gun show yesterday and finally got the gun I've been lusting for. An XDm 9mm. Got a great deal for it. Also got a flashlight. Going to the range after work today. This gun shoots like a dream. I rented it at a nearby indoor range and just love the trigger. 
























Also picked up at Walther PK380 for the wife.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice gun(s)! Congrats on the splurge!!


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats How'bout a range report??


----------



## XDM9mm (Feb 12, 2014)

How's this for a range report... Shoots beautifully. Does exactly what it's designed to do.


----------



## XDM9mm (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## muskyjohn (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, sweet, congrats man!!! I have the same one and its my fav out of my 9s.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

XDM9mm said:


> I went to the local gun show yesterday and finally got the gun I've been lusting for. An XDm 9mm. Got a great deal for it. Also got a flashlight. Going to the range after work today. This gun shoots like a dream. I rented it at a nearby indoor range and just love the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..always liked the look & feel of the XD & XDm from the day I 1st handled each. ..thought one or the other was gonna be my 1st handgun purchase after deciding to get back (sold my 1st collection a yr or so ago--they were more collectors than shooters so I dumped 'em on Gunbroker) into the shooting sports. Ended up falling for a Ruger GP100 5 wks ago & picked that one up. One solid baby! But these guns are for range work & in-home protection & I figure one is not enough--the Ruger needs company. But the Springfields are right up there @ the top of the list along with maybe the Ruger SP101 & S&W 64 or 67. ..gotta shoot all 4 some more though as I'm inexperienced with handguns. Heck! I couldn't tell all that much difference between the XD vs XDm but yet everybody swears the m is a lot better. My inexperience is telling. They both felt fine to me. I'd say 50/50 if the XD or XDm will be next on my "to buy" list. Lucky wife too! ..stylin'! ..been told I should look @ the Walther's. ..prbly will now. ..lookin' frwd!


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

what size is the barrel of the XDM, would you say without the light that it would be a good carry gun?


----------

